# My trunk light won’t turn off helpp!



## Reneee (Feb 26, 2021)

I was in a wreck recently that bent my trunk fram in causing the trunk latch to be unable to latch closed. I have zip tied the trunk closed but now the trunk light won’t turn off. Which caused my battery to die. So before I jump it I wanted to get help on how to disconnect the trunk light. I’m not sure if I take out the bulb if that will solve my problem or not but I don’t want to try it and be stranded some where if it doesn’t work! Please help!!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Reneee said:


> I’m not sure if I take out the bulb if that will solve my problem or not but I don’t want to try it and be stranded some where if it doesn’t work! Please help!!


Yep, pulling the bulb will fix it. On the '02~06's, the wiring diagram shows the trunk lamp is on its own circuit. Nothing else will be affected.


----------



## Reneee (Feb 26, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Yep, pulling the bulb will fix it. On the '02~06's, the wiring diagram shows the trunk lamp is on its own circuit. Nothing else will be affected.


Thank you so much!!!


----------

